# St Tropez or Bust



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Well it's finally time to set off on the Family Annual Holiday.

Tomorrow, Thursday night first phase Belfast-Birkenhead ferry, then friday night somewhere in Kent, Black Horse, maybe.

Then Saturday Dover-Dunkirk ferry. Head south via Luxemborg.

Five days in Interlaken, Then a week in a campsite near St Tropez, for kids clubs and pools.

Then five day meander back to Dunkirk, then London for a wedding, then return to Belfast, again Via Birkenhead.

So happy Holidays everyone.

So if you pass an Northern Ireland registered Roller Team travelling in convoy with friends in a (Mature) Swift Kon-Tiki, down the Eastern Border of France, Say Hello.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds a brilliant holiday. Don't forget to post some piccies!

Gerald


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*South of France*

Hi All

Not wanting to hijack this post at all, but we are also heading to that area of France (Frejus) at the end of this month....What's it like down there after the floods? Has it recovered ok and are the campsites fully functional again. We heard that some are shut all year.
All info gratefully received
P & G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: South of France*



gillnpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not wanting to hijack this post at all, but we are also heading to that area of France (Frejus) at the end of this month....What's it like down there after the floods? Has it recovered ok and are the campsites fully functional again. We heard that some are shut all year.
> All info gratefully received
> P & G


Camping Residence Du Camper closed for the season.

The other two main ones in Frejus are open.

All the Sites along the Grimaud / St. Pons are still fully open and unaffected.

updates are available on www.varmatin.com

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It would be bust for me. St Trop was a nightmare a couple of years ago
dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bust*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> It would be bust for me. St Trop was a nightmare a couple of years ago
> dave p


In what resepct dave?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't realise there was a choice, I thought plenty of bust came as standard at St Tropez :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bust*



Stanner said:


> I didn't realise there was a choice, I thought plenty of bust came as standard at St Tropez :wink:


Cheeky!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi TM
Traffic jams galore, ignorant people, mainly Germans and French, the welsh couple we met were ok, thieves by the bucket load.
Unhelpfull and pompous site owner, British by the way.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi TM
> Traffic jams galore, ignorant people, mainly Germans and French, the welsh couple we met were ok, thieves by the bucket load.
> Unhelpfull and pompous site owner, British by the way.
> 
> Dave p


Do we take it that you'll not be going back in a hurry?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Never is the word

Much nicer places in France, UK too if the weather is right.

Dave p


----------

